# Gangs: Graffiti Deciphering, Interdiction, and Investigation



## K9Rocco

*Graffiti Deciphering, Interdiction, and Investigation*​














*Tuition $ 269 US***























Hosting Agency: Peabody Police Department 
Location of Training: Peabody Municipal Light Plant
McCarthy Auditorium 
201 Warren Street 
Peabody, MA 01960 
*Dates: October 16-17, 2006 *
Registration: Monday, October 16, 2006 
7:30AM - 8:00AM 
*Class Hours : 8:00AM - 4:00PM *
*Recommended Hotel: TBA*

This course will teach a proactive approach to locating graffiti, identifying it's origins and author, deciphering, and documenting graffiti of all types plus proven techniques for enforcing local laws, conducting graffiti interdiction initiatives, graffiti investigations, and using graffiti as an investigative tool. The instructors will expose the connection between graffiti, gangs, crime, and violence and how to identify the difference between gang graffiti, tagger graffiti, and graffiti artists. Graffiti history, trends, techniques, related criminal activity, and international perspectives will be discussed. 

*Who should attend: This course is designed for Police Officers, Probation Officers, Corrections Officers, Federal Agents, Parole Officers, and other Law Enforcement Officers. *

*Instructors:. Sgt Anthony Mottola, NYPD Gang Intelligence Unit is the NYPD's expert on Graffiti. He is currently engaged in proactive gang investigations on violent street gangs in NYC. Sgt Mottola has trained countless street officers, detectives, other law enforcement officers and civilians on gang identification and deciphering. He has trained gang investigators and street enforcement officers on graffiti enforcement and interdiction. He trains law enforcement officers on the techniques of using graffiti to solve crimes.*

*Sgt Lou Savelli, NYPD (retired) is the cofounder and Deputy Director of the East Coast Gang Investigators Assn and the creator and former commanding officer of the NYPD Citywide Anti Gang Enforcement unit which was awarded the National Gang Crime Research Center's award for the Most Effective Gang Unit in the United States. He is the author of the Pocketguide to Gangs across America and the East Coast Gang Investigation Handbook.He is the lead gang instructor at the Northeast Counterdrug Trainig Center, the Midwest Counterdrug Training Center and the Regional Counterdrug Training Academy. 

[email protected] | PH: 413-527-6072 | SRR Training, 198 East Street, Easthampton, MA 01027-1212
© 2005 - SRR Traffic Safety Consulting *


----------



## Mongo

Excellent training, Should be a must for every department.


----------



## morlok99

Good training. I attended the program when it was hosted in Peabody a couple of weeks ago. Definitely worth attending the next time it is offered.


----------



## CampusOfficer

I agree. I was in attendance at the training class in Peabody, and the instructors are top notch!! Excellent training, and I learned a boat load. Great class overall, and I plan to attend others with these instructors.


----------

